# Dealerships that may be interested in a LHD Car?



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey all,

I am going to be looking to sell my 2011 Chevrolet Cruze in the coming months as I've just ordered a new vehicle from Nissan. As its a left hand drive, I am expecting it might be a bit more difficult to sell than the average car, so I am wondering if anyone can recommend any dealers etc that may be interested in a LHD Vehicle? 

It'll be on Cypriot plates within 2 weeks as I am in the final stages of the importation, and it currently has 26600km on the clock.

If anyone can recommend anything, I'd appreciate it. 

Thanks
Zach


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

zach21uk said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am going to be looking to sell my 2011 Chevrolet Cruze in the coming months as I've just ordered a new vehicle from Nissan. As its a left hand drive, I am expecting it might be a bit more difficult to sell than the average car, so I am wondering if anyone can recommend any dealers etc that may be interested in a LHD Vehicle?
> 
> ...


Although they drive on the left in Northern Cyprus (TRNC) they drive on the right in Turkey, so if you have a problem selling here, maybe a drive to TRNC will prove more satisfactory...


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

When I was in the TRNC I had an old banger (smoking joe) I was always being pestered to sell it. So that as David and Letitia said it may be your best route? If not have a word with Simon Emery.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

It did occur to me about the North last night as I lay in bed pondering the matter, so that may indeed be a last resort.

If anyone has any other suggestions in the meantime, or if you know someone that wants a really good car and would not be bothered by the fact its LHD, please let me know. It only has 26600km on the clock and its in near perfect condition.


----------

